# Any opinions on Voyage Webhosting ?



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

> *Hay folks, I just got off the Em with Voyage Website Hosting and want some input about them before making a final decission to use or not to use?
> 
> Also wanted to ask something about domain name stuff; They tell me that when you apply or reg. you domain name the information you give them is public like you phone number/ address/ city/ state and all that stuff. Is this true, if so is there a way to not have this info out there on the net?
> 
> God Bless you many days ahead. DirectCurrent *


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Would you mind posting a link to their website?

To answer your question about personal info: Yes, this information is released if they do not offer some type of private registration. There is something called a "whois" in which you can look domains up and it tells you their owner's address, phone number, first and last name, email address, etc. Ask Voyage if they provide private domain registration. If they don't, I recommend using GoDaddy for domain name purchasing for they provide cheap private registration.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

The URL is http://www.voyagehosting.com. 

Privacy registration is available at an additional cost, but is not available on .US domains (no domain registrar will be able to offer private registration for .US as the governing body is very strict about this policy). I'll send you an email with the pricing info. 

Since I'm a staff member here on TSF, I don't want to influence the responses that you receive, so I'm going to limit my responses to this thread. But there is one TSF member who's a customer and I can ask him to post here if you wish to hear from him.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

I've been on voyage hosting for almost a year now. I've never had any problems, and recommend them to my clients.

About the registrant info, some of it is more accessible than some, but in general, anyone that knows where to look can get your info. Getting a domain is alot like registering a business. I've seen a couple whois visits to my site, but I've never had a problem with it. The worst I've had is a piece of mail about my domain from a 3rd party company that looked me up.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks Folks, I have been wondering about how secure these website where, I think I heard it. Skie I welcome any info. I have heard from some other Forums that I belong to that they have had not to much trouble also. 
I really thank you Folks a lot. I want this website to be very special for what I am going to use it for. Many Blessing to you all. DC.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

It really depends on what you're doing and how pro-active you are about your site. If all you're going to have is some simple HTML pages, then there's no real need to worry about security. However, if you're going to set up some type of PHP script/software like a message board, shopping cart, blog, etc, then you need to make sure you always keep the software up to date. I've seen a number of sites get hacked because the owner of the site failed to update their software. As long as you keep things up to date, you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

> *Thanks Skie for the info. I am not going to start out with a lot of html or create a forum just yet. What I plan here is to use a webbuilder first, get some general stuff on there first, do some learning on how to do things with it while I get needed help on that very inportant animated web header logo, I post on another thread hear gets developed, then graduate into a forum which as you said make sure my software is up to date. Which that is probable be another thread I want to talk about, what the best way to create a security field around my web to protect my forum members etc.
> 
> I am kind of taking it one step at a time so I can gain knowledge and use it for it's intended use, Placing my trust in the guy up stairs to lead the way along with help from my very good friends hear. DC. God Blessray: *


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

There's really nothing special that you need to do to keep yourself safe. When you install a message board or other PHP based software, take a look at their main website and see if they allow you to subscribe to receive emails when new releases have been made. This will let you know right away when it's time to upgrade. As long as you upgrade quickly, you shouldn't have any problems. 

Beyond that, there's nothing else that you need to worry about. If your site becomes fairly popular, you may want to look at installing various modifications to the software that you're using to allow better control of things, but it's not really needed for small sites. And these can sometimes make upgrading difficult, so I don't recommend it unless it's really needed.


----------

